# A Better Hotspot



## crcook84 (Aug 12, 2010)

I purchased for myself a hotspot some time ago. It’s a ZTE MF64. I wanted to be able to have something so that I could use my tablet’s WiFi on the go. I get great reception when I can get it to work. However, when I haven’t used it for a long time, I have to pull out the battery and put it back in before I can get it to turn back on. The battery can be fully charged and it will still have problems when I try to start it up after a long period of disuse. Is there a better hotspot device that’s more reliable?

Yes, I thought about using a phone and downloading an app to disable the data. But, I want this to be easily turned off to save battery and data and a cell phone take a little extra time to turn on and off.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It sounds like the battery contacts are getting corroded during the non-use periods. Hard to tell whether that is a problem specific to the battery or device, or a general problem with all batteries or devices of that model, or more a problem of the environment (e.g., high humidity). I have no recommendation about another device; just wanted to caution that another device may be overkill, or no improvement.

A future consideration, which you have probably already thought of, is that maybe you will want your next tablet to have cellular capability.


----------

